# Veteran status after CS



## jmac572 (Aug 7, 2007)

If someone were to take the civil service exam and shortly after achieve veteran status, what is the procedure for your scores/standings? I know of the "modify preferences and skills form" which states "attached you will find supporting documentation, that I, a candidate who has taken the civil service exam, wish added to my record" and it has a few choices, one of which being a dd214. Any help is appriciated, thanks.

D


----------



## OutOfManyOne (Mar 2, 2006)

Why don't you call CS and ask, this way you'll get the correct answer.


----------



## stubrie (May 1, 2002)

Show them V.P you go to top of the list, when they get around to it......


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2007)

Mail your supporting documentation to MA HRD and they will update the list.
Very quick and painless.


----------



## redsox03 (Jan 6, 2007)

bwana said:


> Mail your supporting documentation to MA HRD and they will update the list.
> Very quick and painless.


The CS still have me as a civilian. I turned all my paperwork in at the CS exam. Maybe they will change it to vet when they post the scores?


----------

